# Hello



## Leslie (Mar 13, 2009)

Hello....my name is Leslie...I found this forum while looking for people that might be interested in these rodent breeding racks that we've had sitting unused for a while. My husband & I used to breed feeder mice, for extra cash. We are a pet friendly family, with a 17 year old daughter, a 2 1/2 year old son, 6 italian mastiffs(cane corsos), an italian greyhound, 5 cats, and sometimes a house full of puppies.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Leslie, Welcome to our forum.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## sarahh (Mar 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Hello, have fun!!


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

hello and welcome wow like the sound of all your doggies


----------

